# So What Do You Do When You're Not Busy Vaping?



## Hein510

So I've been chatting to a lot fellow vapers/vaporers and topics has always been vaping since that is the common interest we all have, so I've been wondering, apart from vaping, what do you guys even do work wise.

So I'll start with I'm a freelance security official and I work mostly events and personal security.

includes security management for events like Rihanna, Bieber, Bon Jovi concerts etc (Mostly work Greenpoint stadium) and corporate private parties
Security Driving (drive VIP and media people to and from events)
Close Protection (mostly important people no one knows - staying away from celebs, to much trouble)

Then when I'm not working security I help the Father in law out with his handy man business which can be anything from screwing in a light bulb to painting to building.

Used to be a contract driver for a courier company and helped my dad with his truck business.

So thats me!! What do you guys do career wise???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

i run vape king  I dont do anything besides vaping lol! before Vape King though I ran another online store selling all girly things (Clothes shoes etc) part time whilst I worked for Primedia as a digital content manager

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Retired but still am a shareholder of a company I started some years back... Always Active Technologies. I retired to concentrate on enjoying life and fishing for bass! http://www.aat.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Nice business Rob, so you know your IT damn! The website is nicely done, just that footer's text should be white methinks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Nice business Rob, so you know your IT damn! The website is nicely done, just that footer's text should be white methinks



I was probably the first webmaster in SA way back in the early days of HTML 1.0 and Mozilla. I stopped coding and playing with HTML back in the Nineties... I did the whole manage the business and talk to people stuff while my partners and propellerhead staff did the technical kak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Tattoo artist at wildfire tattoo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## steve

Im an addictions Counsellor, thats addicted to vaping errrm

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> I was probably the first webmaster in SA way back in the early days of HTML 1.0 and Mozilla. I stopped coding and playing with HTML back in the Nineties... I did the whole manage the business and talk to people stuff while my partners and propellerhead staff did the technical kak!



I am going to show my age here, but does anyone remember BBS systems as the first form of internet connectivity?

Oh, and I am refuse consultant. I help company's remove their old and non functional people, and remove their rubbish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dr Evil

I'm a Team Leader in a support centre, we do software support for banks, real estate agents, conveyancing attorney's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Sole proprietor of Craftech (research & product development), Shareholder & technical director of Lime Technologies, Dublin, Ireland and 50% Shareholder (this forum doesn't accept chinese characters) in a Chinese electronic production company, Shenzhen, P.R.O China.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

I draw pictures of pipes and metal stuff for a living.
AKA Cad Monkey.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> I am going to show my age here, but does anyone remember BBS systems as the first form of internet connectivity?



I do indeed! @devdev did you ever use Roblist to create your comms packages dialing list? If you did let me introduce you to Rob of Roblist.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

I was but a little one in those days. I think I had heard of Robslist. I mainly played around on the Digitech BBS (I think that was its name) and a very questionable online game called Bordello.

Hahahahaha - signs of a mispent youth for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> I was but a little one in those days. I think I had heard of Robslist. I mainly played around on the Digitech BBS (I think that was its name) and a very questionable online game called Bordello.
> 
> Hahahahaha - signs of a mispent youth for sure.



100% Anthony Gerada (Sysop of Digitec) is in Oz these days, Ian Gerada his brother and Sysop of Netline BBS is in Florida and Chris Kenward Sysop of Softel BBS is in the UK!

And @Derek was a Sysop of a BBS as well! Small world!


----------



## vaalboy

I work as an supply chain exec for a corporate logistics business.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Truss estimator. Design and supply roof trusses. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Allan

Have a small shipping agency in Cape Town and sail for fun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Well straight out of high school I started online store www.ikonix.co.za while doing bcom. I then went on to sell ikonix.co.za last year December i used that capital straight into vape king and here I am 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I run my own business called Chelsea Village - Framers & Curiosity Shoppe... We specialise in picture framing, French style furniture, paint effects, decor and gifts. I also have a carpentry business which is connected to CV. As a side line I sell Vape gear, juices etc. Got twins on the way and due at the end of May so I may need to get a few more side lines going. I love vaping and enjoy spending time with the boys @Gazzacpt and @steve and some others which will eventually with a bit of persuasion join the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

I draw pictures of mines and all related services. I also manage a team of cad monkeys.
Non work related I coach junior soccer currently U8.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

At the moment I'm a Vape King Reseller as you all know... 

And a stay at home Mommy. So not much at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

retailer of cosmetics , traditional medicine , household , hair and beauty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> retailer of cosmetics , traditional medicine , household , hair and beauty


Sounds interesting....traditional medicine like what?


----------



## shabbar

mainly african herbs and medicine .

yes theres a huge demand for them lol but i concentrate on cosmetics and hair care more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Junior PC technician, sales and general admin for a small IT company. Feels very unimpressive after reading this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

feelings mutual , but whatever keeps the bread on the table goes for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## johan

I hate a lot of things about China, but 1 thing that I do admire is this; "all people that work, irrespective of what they do, have an equal standing / status and respect in their society" I wish the West could embrace this as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

im an accountant for two companies- Even Flow Distribution and White Wall Web.

the former is a distributor of telephony and the latter is a web development company.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> Junior PC technician, sales and general admin for a small IT company. Feels very unimpressive after reading this thread



Don't... ask us what we did at your age! 

I was a bank teller! Awesome job... choon the hot chicks all day... then party at night in the banking hall with a few 5L bottles of Lieberstein or Paarl Perle!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro

johanct said:


> I hate a lot of things about China, but 1 thing that I do admire is this; "all people that work, irrespective of what they do, have an equal standing / status and respect in their society" I wish the West could embrace this as well.


I think exactly the same .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

my first job out of school was a wise eye reading therapist ( http://www.wiseeye.co.za/) at an optometrist and reception work for them too occasionally. left because I got paid absolute peanuts!

From there I went onto being a PA and receptionist at an IT company which I got retrenched from

From there I moved on to a wholesale shoe distribution company and started as a receptionist and moved my way up through the company was eventually a brand and imports manager (Gave me alot of experience neede for my current position  ) left them because I basically was running their entire company and not getting the salary i deserved (Was there for 4 years and they would not give me a raise to what I needed)

and then onto Primedia which I was retrenched from aswell (Bastards!) 

So dont feel bad  We all have to start somewhere

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

devdev said:


> I am going to show my age here, but does anyone remember BBS systems as the first form of internet connectivity?
> 
> Oh, and I am refuse consultant. I help company's remove their old and non functional people, and remove their rubbish.


here we go , i used to connect to the first BBS with a internal 1200/2400 modem , and i still have my book of dialing commands AT& ... eesh

And what i do ,,, well , I work for Liquidtelecom here in Joburg as the VSAT Support Analyst ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

true dat @Stroodlepuff 

i went to university immediately after matric, excelled in my first two years, then got heavily distracted in my final year and eventually flopped out. i then had to go and work.

my first job was in a call centre. worked for a company called Car Phone Warehouse, selling telephone packages to UK clientelle (it was a balls of a job, but it was my first and i loved it)

then moved around the call centre industry for about 3 years, with varying jobs (standard bank, edcon, vodacom etc) 

then left the call centres and got a job at Maskew Miller Longman, as a boytjie in the marketing department. when i say boytjie i mean i used to pack and unpack all the shit, send stuff off to the different provinces and what not. wasnt ideal but was a lekker job.

then i decided to pursue my career and registered at unisa to study part time. 

then got a lekker job as an intern at the Auditor General. worked lekker there for a full year before getting an offer at Barloworld Coachworks in Parow (as junior accountant). i got a sense something was going sour there and decided to leave to the job i have now.

im currently completing my bcom accounts degree through unisa. it just got a whole lot more challenging now with my second princess being born in jan this year.

so far id say ive had an exciting working history, but the best is yet to come

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

I'm an electronic engineer in the telecoms field. I'm a team leader at Sentech. For those of you who don't know who Sentech is... we own the towers that transit the radio and tv signals (was part of the sabc in the nineties, but split when Etv started)

Also have a business doing VoIP, internet, wireless, data cabling, etc.

@Riaz ... I buy from Evenflow quite often

Hobbies are fishing (deep sea and river), playing poker and now... vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

ShaneW said:


> I'm an electronic engineer in the telecoms field. I'm a team leader at Sentech. For those of you who don't know who Sentech is... we own the towers that transit the radio and tv signals (was part of the sabc in the nineties, but split when Etv started)
> 
> Also have a business doing VoIP, internet, wireless, data cabling, etc.
> 
> @Riaz ... I buy from Evenflow quite often
> 
> Hobbies are fishing (deep sea and river), playing poker and now... vaping



serious? small world hey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Im sure @Gizmo also used to buy from even flow with ikonix... he can confirm though

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Stroodlepuff said:


> Im sure @Gizmo also used to buy from even flow with ikonix... he can confirm though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


i know he asked about RSA Web the other day as well.


----------



## Hein510

Riaz said:


> i know he asked about RSA Web the other day as well.


So did you go to the final day at the Cape Epic? Wanted to go check but got in there at like 05h30 the morn from the jazz fest, had some coffee, walked around till 07h30 and passedout in the car till 11h00, drove back to grabouw to pick up some other people and then the boss wanted to go home.


----------



## devdev

Rowan Francis said:


> here we go , i used to connect to the first BBS with a internal 1200/2400 modem , and i still have my book of dialing commands AT& ... eesh
> 
> And what i do ,,, well , I work for Liquidtelecom here in Joburg as the VSAT Support Analyst ..



It always amuses me that the youff of today don't know the joy/terror of listening to the modem handshaking over a dialup connection. I remember when a 56K US Robotics modem was styling and hi speed.

Also countless hours spent on ZAnet IRC servers or taking 30 seconds to download a grainy image of Pamela Anderson's boobies. Oh those were the good times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

I got one of those !!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Then isdn was a big deal for a total of 128kbs lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 2803



I sold a hell of a lot of these... at the height of my internet business I sold more USRobotics modems from my home business in New Germany than any other reseller in SA!


----------



## CraftyZA

devdev said:


> I am going to show my age here, but does anyone remember BBS systems as the first form of internet connectivity?
> 
> Oh, and I am refuse consultant. I help company's remove their old and non functional people, and remove their rubbish.


Yip!!! And then beltel.
Backnin the day 14.4 modem is what you ised, and it took about 3 or 4 minutes to open a picture.
On beltel, you had access to the real internet as well. It was in the form of a text only browser (lynx) and a basic irc client. Irc was where i wasted all my dad's money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

During the day : 
I have my own company (4 partners) we specialize in Events and Exhibition Websites and Software, Digital Check-In @ events etc. Started as a VB6 Developer back in 2002 and progressed to Director Level in 2007.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/ITEM-IT-Event-Management/127424463980754?fref=ts - Busy updating our current website.
http://www.event-rsvp.co.za/web/

During the Night
I fight crime 

Social:
Scuba Diving, Action Cricket

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

Hein510 said:


> So did you go to the final day at the Cape Epic? Wanted to go check but got in there at like 05h30 the morn from the jazz fest, had some coffee, walked around till 07h30 and passedout in the car till 11h00, drove back to grabouw to pick up some other people and then the boss wanted to go home.



no man didnt end up going.


----------



## BigK

I'm an engineering geologist for a civil engineering company in Sunninghill, JHB. The world is like a giant sandpit for me, i dig holes and play with stones for a living. Talk about never growing hey lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

When I am not vaping I am thinking about vaping and going through everything I can find vape related (i.e. mainly spending time on ecigssa)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mufasa

I am a buyer for an import company. We also own Crazy Stores and supply some of the major retailers in SA and bordering countries. I travel quite a bit, mostly Far East, USA and UK. I already checked out the vape stores in the places I visit regularly - can't wait for my next trip.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zegee

account manager for telkom mobile in the retail space I service pep and Ackerman channels.

before this a trainer at samsung mobile for 6 years and a field rep for 4 years .
think I need a change of scenery just can't see myself getting away from tech it's my main addiction 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

Wow i think i have the most different job from anybody here lol

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Imotions said:


> Wow i think i have the most different job from anybody here lol
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



And that would be ?? mmmmmmmmm


----------



## BumbleBee

We have a small home based business doing commercial embroidery and printing t-shirts. The wife runs that during the day, I print the t-shirts after hours and on the weekends as well as helping her out with digitising all the embroidery designs.

During the day I'm at the shop, I'm a tattoo artist

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imotions

Haha @annemarievdh i sell stinkies =-O lol work for the manufacturer of stinkies but as many seen before im bound to laws and cannot vape at my desk@_@ before this i sild insurance policies at one plan insurance before that cellc direct sales

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Imotions said:


> Haha @annemarievdh i sell stinkies =-O lol work for the manufacturer of stinkies but as many seen before im bound to laws and cannot vape at my desk@_@ before this i sild insurance policies at one plan insurance before that cellc direct sales
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



O ja. Oeps. Sorry forgot


----------



## Mklops

Spent 3 years after school obtaining my degree for Studio production (Music producer), did part time Dj'ing and doing small time recording jobs to make ends meet.

Due to the cut throat nature and over saturation of the music industry I decided to study something else while I was young enough.

2010 started studying my diploma in Industrial Engineering afterwhich in 2013 I started working for Jurgens-Ci as a junior Engineer where I am currently and am in the process of completing (by Dec) my B-tech through TUT while working.

When I am not slaving away at work or behind the books I am an avid gamer (Ps 3 and Ps4), play paintball (soon to start again now that the rush of class has ended), scuba dive during holiday periods.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Melinda

I crochet wanted to start this little guy http://www.pinterest.com/pin/148759593916385498/ in hues of blues (heh I rhyme as well) but you guys are keeping me too busy today


----------



## Zodiac

Started out working in the IT industry as an MCSE and PC technician. Worked for 2 computer training companies (Dynamic training solutions and New Horizons computer learning centres) for 3 years each, then went on my own and worked from home (Zodiac Computers). I was always selling cars on the side as i love cars and its also one of my passions, and when things were going slow in the PC industry, i decided to sell cars full-time.

Currently, owner of Speedway Motors Cape Town ( www.speedwaymotors.co.za ). I am also supplying some local tobacco shops and vendors with vape products

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

When I'm not vaping I miss placed my mod. So I'm probably searching for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Ollypop

While I was busy with my matric, I had a weekend job promoting alcohol for a chain of liquor stores. The most hilarious of which was a bourbon called "Fighting Cock." 

Then after matric (literally the day after my last exam) I got a contract position at a private bank. They were busy making all their client files digital. I was one of a few awesome people who had to go through client files, pick the important documents, barcode them, and number them according to document type. The area manager for the company that had been outsourced to lead the project fired me for "not making target" even though I was the only person with a 100% QA pass rate, and was in fact on par. 
Later found out my position had been filled by the area manager's daughter's boyfriend. My mom convinced me not to take action and just move forward. 

Since then I've been a retail zombie. I manage a store selling games and gaming hardware. Took a break for a while and did some freelance research work, but here I am again. I'm tired of it. 

Finally figured out what I want to do next, and if things work out I'll be going into real estate within the next few months. So hold thumbs for me!  

The rest of the time like gaming (sometimes, I'm a fussy gamer actually, and after a day at work sometimes I hiss at my playstation and hide from it.) Hopefully vaping will become a healthy hobby and not an obsession. 

At one point I bought 5 home pregnancy tests a month . I used them to determine if certain foods could cause a false positive, because I'm curious like that. Got a positive result once , it was because of some powdery drink-o-pop type stuff called Tang. Naturally I've never touched that stuff ever again, and remained clear of home pregnancy tests. I do not wanna be a pregnant man. 



Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Imotions

annemarievdh said:


> O ja. Oeps. Sorry forgot


Haha and trust me when u smell raw tobacco being tested its a whole diff story and smell

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Thank you @Ollypop! I'll never be able to look at a Tang pack without picturing you, pregnant!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Imotions said:


> Haha and trust me when u smell raw tobacco being tested its a whole diff story and smell
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



hahahaha can just imagine


----------



## Imotions

N nw no vaping for me just seen the dentist and im numbly in pain T_T

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

Awh no Imotions! That's horrible!!! Are you not allowed to vape or just can't now with the pain?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions

I cant because im in so much pain 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuzu88

I sell motor spares.... Auto body parts, glass, batteries, wheels and tyres... All with a kayfun chilling in my back pocket 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

I R Draughtsman. Piping draughtsman. The things you see at Sasol etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> I R Draughtsman. Piping draughtsman. The things you see at Sasol etc.



Almost posted "welcome to the forum"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## devdev

I am a waste management consultant. Basically I deal with rubbish and removing it from businesses

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Industrial pipeline inspection. So thats a lot of work overseas. Mostly in the middle east. Although work has started picking up in Africa a lot. Seems ill be heading off to Nigeria soon.


----------



## Zuzu88

We somewhat seem to be quite a technical bunch on here... No offense to any1....but are they any doctors, lawyers, accountants on here? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

I mess around with IT related things when I'm not drinking coffee or scouring the interwebz for vape related things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

A caffeine driven cloud blowing IT specialist. U almost a digital dragon  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Zuzu88 said:


> A caffeine driven cloud blowing IT specialist. U almost a digital dragon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



I was at a client today who's a non smoker, first thing she says is. "Wow, that smells amazing" I was a little surprised to say the least. I had no idea the VK4 was that appealing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zuzu88

It is somewhat difficult to convert a non smoker to vaping.... But at least she is a happy client 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

I have spent pretty much my entire after matric Life in the motor industry. Initially studied anatomy & physiology but never ended up completing anything and landed up in the motor game. Tried selling new and used vehicles for a few years but eventually realised I'm no salesman. Gave a shot on the service side and became a master service advisor for Toyota. This lasted for about two years and ended up at Toyota South Africa implementing service software, I now implement and train dealership management software and travel a HUGE amount.

Whenever I am home and I'm not on the EcigsSA forum PC/Smartphone I try get in some PS4 where possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Alex said:


> I was at a client today who's a non smoker, first thing she says is. "Wow, that smells amazing" I was a little surprised to say the least. I had no idea the VK4 was that appealing.



The exact same thing happened to me today. I pregnant woman said I smelt like "Spook Asem" I was like completely gob smacked...HUH? I let her smell the tank and she said that's it, that's the smell ? Still have no idea how VK4 could smell like candy floss ??

Was not vaping around her but walked into her soon after having had a few puffs

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Currently im the prince of darkness, low voltage tech in a certain hated company. Please dont hate me its not my fault that your power is off please consult your nearest municipality. Before that i worked for a diesel motor company. Trying to get myself back into the motor industry. I miss it and its always been my passion. And recently a student again. 1st year bcom

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Darth_V@PER said:


> The exact same thing happened to me today. I pregnant woman said I smelt like "Spook Asem" I was like completely gob smacked...HUH? I let her smell the tank and she said that's it, that's the smell ? Still have no idea how VK4 could smell like candy floss ??
> 
> Was not vaping around her but walked into her soon after having had a few puffs



Lol, my daughter says my vm4 smells like porridge. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Yes Zuzu88, I'm an accountant 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Zuzu88 said:


> We somewhat seem to be quite a technical bunch on here... No offense to any1....but are they any doctors, lawyers, accountants on here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I'm an accountant @Zuzu88

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Metal Liz said:


> Yes Zuzu88, I'm an accountant
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Wow lizzy I didn't even know lol

Now we have one more thing in common

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun

I work for incredible connection as a stockroom supervisor, anyone have a job for me?


----------



## ibanez

I work as area aviation manager for a large multinational logistics company. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Necris

I currently run the Eastern Cape branch of company specializing in Radiology information systems as well as Picture archiving and communications.
basically put,everything from entering a new patients details to handing them the report and everything in between,except the actual xray /ct etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mklops

Necris said:


> I currently run the Eastern Cape branch of company specializing in Radiology information systems as well as Picture archiving and communications.
> basically put,everything from entering a new patients details to handing them the report and everything in between,except the actual xray /ct etc...



Haha I'm busy studying for my information systems design exam tomorrow

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Does 'make clouds' count? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuzu88

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Jan

Lecturer in managerial accounting and finance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Work, no wait I vape while working
Relax in front of the TV, No wait I vape then too
As a matter of fact, This is a very good question cause ima vaping the entire day,
only not vaping while I sleep, LOL
No wonder I'm going through about 18ml of juice in a day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Danny

I am a researcher in the field of phylogenetics, which summed up is analysing the evolutionary relationships between organisms based on their genetics. At this point I work mainly with amphibians but am looking at tackling a few unanswered questions about arachnids, especially scorpions. When not researching I give lectures on chordate zoology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Al3x said:


> Work, no wait I vape while working
> Relax in front of the TV, No wait I vape then too
> As a matter of fact, This is a very good question cause ima vaping the entire day,
> only not vaping while I sleep, LOL
> No wonder I'm going through about 18ml of juice in a day




18mls a day !!! 
I use less then 1.5ml a day


----------



## Al3x

shabbar said:


> 18mls a day !!!
> I use less then 1.5ml a day


yeah 18ml and when I am stressed or hectic at work I do anything between 20 and 24mls.
Chain vaping at it's extreme, lol, my office is now nicknamed "Gorilla's in the mist"
I have just started Sub ohming and am loving it at 0.25 to 0.5 but these build just drinks the juice
a lot of flavour IMO clouds are there but not on all builds, leaning toward more flavour


----------



## rogue zombie

Jees, that's a really expensive habit then!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Al3x

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Jees, that's a really expensive habit then!
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


Yes it is but I am enjoying it so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA

Electrical construction and installation of 400v to 132kv in substations, overhead lines, underground cables, factories and general larger buildings.

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I've been a regional IT Manager for a company with branches in RSA, Zim, Zambia and Germany, also been a creative director at an ad agency, for the last 4 years I've been a production manager at a digital print studio.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I vape... dont do much else lol and I talk to people about vaping... and I build coils... and I mix juice... all day errday is about Vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rvdwesth

I sleep....

Ok so not all the time. When I Vape, I also attend a thing called "Work".
At this place I look after all IT related Governance issues for outsourced clients.
I work for one of the BIG IT companies

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KimH

In addition to the day to day running of Vape Den, I have an Accounting/HR & Consulting business as well. Thankfully my sons are older (28 and 18), so my spare time is dedicated to taking care of the love of my life - @Arctus, our ridiculously needy bulldog, psychopathic green cheeked conure and the red rump whose as thick as two short planks....

Reactions: Like 5


----------

